# Coffee roast logger



## Toto (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey coffee roasters,

just a short post to present myself. I just got a Gene Café CBR-101. I am discovering the beauty of coffee roasting and love it. I got so many good advice from the forum that I thought I would share a small tool that I made for myself to help me track my roasts.

I couldn't really find an equivalent of this kind of timer online: https://roast-timer.com/

Basically this allows me to run a timer that beeps every x seconds. This means for me that I log the current temperature of my roast.

I added predefined buttons (yellowing/browning/first crack/second crack) to make notes faster and an export to CSV since I usually keep all my roasting logs in spreadsheets.

I hope this can be useful for someone else than me









Let me know if there are features that I can add to make it







! (I made the code available on GitHub)

toto


----------

